# anti-depressants and heartburn



## smokeycat (Apr 10, 2002)

I had been taking Paxil(Paroxetine) for 3 years and after 1 year developed bad heartburn and GERD at the time I didnï¿½t think they were connected but in the last month I have changed from Paxil to Effexor(Venlafaxine) and the heartburn and GERD have completely disappeared and I donï¿½t have to take Zantac(Ranitidine) again.Are any of you taking Paxil or other SSRIï¿½s and have the same problem?


----------

